# Mouse or Squirrel Bait Station DIY



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

I am thinking to make one simple mouse and/or Squirrel bait station by using some leftover 1' by 6" wood, the actual size is 0.75" by 5.5", so the maximum opening area is *4" by 5.5"*

I may be too big for a small cat to go inside, I am not aware of any cats in my neighbors. but I would like to make it reusable, which can precent cat to go inside but big enough for squirrel.

Thanks.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Cats can get in that size of a hole.
It's illegal to poison tree squirrels.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> Cats can get in that size of a hole.
> It's illegal to poison tree squirrels.


Thanks for the information. How about some kind of traps to catch squirrels and move them a few miles away?


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Amazon.com: Havahart 1025 Small 2-Door Humane Catch and Release Live Animal Trap for Squirrels, Chipmunks, Rats, Weasels, and Small Animals : Everything Else


Buy Havahart 1025 Small 2-Door Humane Catch and Release Live Animal Trap for Squirrels, Chipmunks, Rats, Weasels, and Small Animals: Everything Else - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





What is the issue you are having with the tree rats?


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Getting into attic, eat all fruits (on fruit tree) when the fruits are still very small.



Steve2444 said:


> What is the issue you are having with the tree rats?


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

VAer said:


> Getting into attic, eat all fruits (on fruit tree) when the fruits are still very small.


Yea, I have a solution for that but I live in TN we can get away with it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

You cut down your forest. The other neighbors who moved to a forested area because they like it, might object to the loss of the squirrels. You'd better check with Animal Control to make sure you can relocate animals.



https://www.diychatroom.com/attachments/backyard1-jpg.422073/


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> You cut down your forest. The other neighbors who moved to a forested area because they like it, might object to the loss of the squirrels. You'd better check with Animal Control to make sure you can relocate animals.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.diychatroom.com/attachments/backyard1-jpg.422073/


You still have that old post..... I cut down my big trees, then planted some small fruit trees. The other neighbor also cut down at least half of his big trees.

A lot of people in my community cut down trees near house this year, after heavy snow store, caused a lot of damage, many household did not have electricity for days.

Is there anything to wrap bottom of fruit trees to prevent squirrels from climbing up?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

__





Wildlife Control in the District | ddoe


The District is a densely populated city that is also home to a wide assortment of wildlife. Occasionally, these two populations interact and sometimes it isn’t welcomed. Whether it is a raccoon in your attic or deer eating your garden, there are instances where a resident will seek out the...




doee.dc.gov


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't have your posts, the Diychatroom computer does.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

VAer said:


> You still have that old post..... I cut down my big trees, then planted some small fruit trees. The other neighbor also cut down at least half of his big trees.
> 
> Is there anything to wrap bottom of fruit trees to prevent squirrels from climbing up?


Maybe an electric fence...maybe.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Steve2444 said:


> Maybe an electric fence...maybe.


No, too much investment, it may also cause icy relation with neighbor, why putting that kind of fence.....

It seems there is nothing I can do, just live with it. The fruit trees... are just planted for squirrels

Maybe I should think about how to prevent squirrels from climbing up the trees, wrap something at the bottom of tree. Some kind of sticky topical applications for trunks.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Gamo Swarm Whisper Multi-Shot Air Rifle | Pyramyd Air


We've got a great price on the Gamo Swarm Whisper Multi-Shot Air Rifle. Shop and get expert advice from the largest airgun retailer!




www.pyramydair.com





.22 cal lead pellets, keeps it under the sound barrier.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Steve2444 said:


> Gamo Swarm Whisper Multi-Shot Air Rifle | Pyramyd Air
> 
> 
> We've got a great price on the Gamo Swarm Whisper Multi-Shot Air Rifle. Shop and get expert advice from the largest airgun retailer!
> ...


No no no, NO "shooting". Even if it is sound only, it may upset neighbors, nearby houses are less than 20 feet away. Just wrap something on tree trunk, put some long lasting sticky application on it.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Steve2444 said:


> Gamo Swarm Whisper Multi-Shot Air Rifle | Pyramyd Air
> 
> 
> We've got a great price on the Gamo Swarm Whisper Multi-Shot Air Rifle. Shop and get expert advice from the largest airgun retailer!
> ...





VAer said:


> No no no, NO "shooting". Even if it is sound only, it may upset neighbors, nearby houses are less than 20 feet away.


Ah I just saw your in DC, yea forgetaboutit.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Something like that.












But it does not work for attic.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

@*Nik333 *I can make a headshot at 320 120 yards. If the little bugger could hold still for a sec or two.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

VAer said:


> Something like that.
> 
> View attachment 708982
> 
> ...





VAer said:


> Something like that.
> 
> View attachment 708982
> 
> ...


Not with a tree rat, look up some vids on people creating obstacle courses for them.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Steve2444 said:


> Not with a tree rat, look up some vids on people creating obstacle courses for them.


What exactly are "some vids"? Such as...?

Edit: vids = videos?


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

What are those materials used in this video? What are they called? But it may not work for me, mine are small fruit trees, will never grow too high.

Thanks.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

I t looks like siding brake material, Aluminum flashing with large hose worm gear type clamps.

Edit... not clamps I blew it up larger some sort of strapping band (metal).


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Even problem-solving intelligence; especially the big one.


Jurassic Park clip with quote Even problem-solving intelligence; especially the big one. Yarn is the best search for video clips by quote. Find the exact moment in a TV show, movie, or music video you want to share. Easily move forward or backward to get to the perfect clip.




getyarn.io


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

From my experience that brake material works but there are plastic materials that the utility company uses.
One morning my power went out...I heard a loud pop and called the utility company.
They showed up in about an hour (surprise) and went from house to house to find the problem.
Each of us has our own transformer here in the rural area.
Anyway he pulled up in the driveway and said "there's the culprit".
A dead squirrel looking a bit fried was laying on the lawn. He was the source of the loud pop.
He installed rubber boots on the transformer terminals and a plastic sleeve on the utility pole.
Then he went and did that for the whole neighborhood.


----------



## 1865wingate (12 mo ago)

VAer said:


> Getting into attic, eat all fruits (on fruit tree) when the fruits are still very small.


Why do you have a fruit tree in your attic😳


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Illegal to poison tree squirrels? 
Where?
And why?
Squirrels are pests! Rats with furry tails really. And if you had to replace a car's wiring (we had to, twice) you'd think differently, I'd bet.
PS - shooting the pests is banned here, tho you can have, and several do, a "shooting range" on your property.

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## icerabbit (9 mo ago)

5 gallon buckets make the simplest and best mouse traps, with or without an extra dump flap, roller log, ... , they jump in to get to food and can't get back out.

As far as trees / fruit trees, some simple dryer duct flashing or similar material made into a wrap can work a treat, several feet up, so they can't jump up from the ground over it. 

If your trees they like are not standing alone, where branches touch etc, you'd have to do all of them with a wrap and insure then that theres probably a six foot gap to fences, other trees, strong shrubs, structures ... so they cannot get in in a roundabout sneaky route, and it is too far to jump from something else.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

ChuckTin said:


> Illegal to poison tree squirrels?
> Where?
> And why?
> Squirrels are pests! Rats with furry tails really. And if you had to replace a car's wiring (we had to, twice) you'd think differently, I'd bet.
> ...


I looked up DC rules.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Out of sheer coincidence, tomorrow is no hunting license required for tree rats here.
Not that you aren't allowed to "remove" any pests causing harm to the property anytime. 
Except endangered and protected species. I don't think tree rats are included.

The foxes really appreciate it.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Nik333 said:


> I looked up DC rules.


I removed this post, forgot this wasn't CBC. CBR, I need coffee.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Steve2444 said:


> Out of sheer coincidence, tomorrow is no hunting license required for tree rats here.
> Not that you aren't allowed to "remove" any pests causing harm to the property anytime.
> Except endangered and protected species. I don't think tree rats are included.
> 
> The foxes really appreciate it.


Stop being so murderous. The OP said no.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

icerabbit said:


> 5 gallon buckets make the simplest and best mouse traps, with or without an extra dump flap, roller log, ... , they jump in to get to food and can't get back out.
> 
> As far as trees / fruit trees, some simple dryer duct flashing or similar material made into a wrap can work a treat, several feet up, so they can't jump up from the ground over it.
> 
> If your trees they like are not standing alone, where branches touch etc, you'd have to do all of them with a wrap and insure then that theres probably a six foot gap to fences, other trees, strong shrubs, structures ... so they cannot get in in a roundabout sneaky route, and it is too far to jump from something else.


Best advice!


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Nik333 said:


> Stop being so murderous. The OP said no.


Ok ok, but a little tomato sauce in a brown'en bag might change yer mind


----------



## 1865wingate (12 mo ago)

ChuckTin said:


> Illegal to poison tree squirrels?
> Where?
> And why?
> Squirrels are pests! Rats with furry tails really. And if you had to replace a car's wiring (we had to, twice) you'd think differently, I'd bet.
> ...


Use a walnut shell full of C4, no fingerprints.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> You cut down your forest. The other neighbors who moved to a forested area because they like it, might object to the loss of the squirrels. You'd better check with Animal Control to make sure you can relocate animals.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.diychatroom.com/attachments/backyard1-jpg.422073/


We have so many squirrels that if I were him, I relocate them from the top to the tree, to the ground and then later that night into the stomach of the nocturnal predators,,,end of story !!!!!


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Excellent solution.

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------

